
Ask HN: What is your favorite paid app on iphone? - teacpde
Since I spent a lot of time on my phone, I figured it’s worthy to buy paid apps to improve experience&#x2F;productivity. What’s your favorite paid app that you use daily?
======
kasperset
Radarscope: [https://www.radarscope.app/](https://www.radarscope.app/) I find
this app very useful to track rain or other adverse weather events. It
provides extra information such as VIL:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vertically_integrated_liquid](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vertically_integrated_liquid)

Drawback: It won't tell me the temperature, humidity or rain.

I am not sure if there are other weather apps that provide this information
but this complements the inbuilt weather app well.

------
mtmail
instapaper. Whenever I find an interesting (long) article at work I save it.
Then open instapaper on down time, e.g. waiting room at the dentist, train
ride.

